# Look what i made!!!!!! outdoor enclosure!



## Miss_Hiss (Oct 30, 2011)

*Look what i made!!!!!! outdoor play pen*

Ok so i have already posted this elswhere but im so proud of myself i want to show everyone! lol




class="wysiwyg_dashes"
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" align="left" | 
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" align="right" | 
|-




Im dying to show off !!!! its not finnished yet .. almost ... but like i said im dying to show it off .. first thing i have ever tried to build ... done well i think ... Kuddles loves it ... going to show miss hiss and lucy tomorrow !!!

I have set it up as a safe zone for snake play ... i can sit out and have a cuppa while the snakes play ... i also have a riverstone bed i have made that will cover the pallat i attached the log to as it gets most sun there ... for a warm baking spot ... im going to fill bird bath with river stones for another basking spot and i have made a mini sand pit ... 1/2 mtr y 1/2 mtr for them to play in too




so put those in ... paint the tin and then its done .... so fake grass.... real plants .. (that will be planted not in the pots u see) .. basking spots .. tree climbs sand and wood chips ... oh n happy snakes lol


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good work!
I bet the snakes will love all that room to play


----------



## Smithers (Oct 30, 2011)

That's gold, awesome idea


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 30, 2011)

69blottfilms69 said:


> Good work!
> I bet the snakes will love all that room to play


Somehow doubt it's for snakes... Maybe the lack of mesh? I'm guessing Bluey's or Bearded's?


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2011)

Would be some very agile blue tongues to make use of the birdbath as a basking area, not to mention the references to snakes in post


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 30, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Somehow doubt it's for snakes... Maybe the lack of mesh? I'm guessing Bluey's or Bearded's?



Might want to read the Original post again... 

"I have set it up as a safe zone for snake play ... i can sit out and have a cuppa while the snakes play"

It wouldnt be safe unsupervised but i guess if someones watching the snakes its fine


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 30, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> Might want to read the Original post again...
> 
> "I have set it up as a safe zone for snake play ... i can sit out and have a cuppa while the snakes play"
> 
> It wouldnt be safe unsupervised but i guess if someones watching the snakes its fine


Lol, well I read 'outdoor enclosure', the first sentence, losoed (um... edit: looked) at pics then skipped to the replies because I've had maybe a bit too much to drink. Thanks for pointing that out though. It made me read that part of the post, lol. I guess it's a nice area for the snakes to 'free-roam' in while you have a cuppa or something without worrying too much.


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Miss_Hiss this is exactly what I what to make for my lizards. Can you please ler me know what you used for cladding is it just regular old roofing iron? And what did you use for uprights? It looks like angle steel to me but i can't see clearly thanks again


----------



## wokka (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks nice but the corners where the corrugated iron meets look like a weak point . Have you filled the corugations behind the wood?


----------



## Miss_Hiss (Oct 30, 2011)

will post up details of build a bit later  

But yes its just for snake play .. i have averies for them outside when im home but no where to let em down for a play .. sniff and slither chew on(kuddles chews on everything lol) as i live on a farm i haveno back yard :-( well i do have one but its 40 acers with several dams and lots of dugites, king skinks , eagles , dogs, foxes horses and cattle so not a safe place for my snakies ... but there is now  ... corners are sealed outside and in now so IF they stuck there head in .. could only look in less than 5 cm befor hitting wood ... but i have brought expander foam to fill gaps as i want to paint the whole thing to look nicer .. mind you it already looks great compared to the old pool i use to put them in and id just sit in the middle on the floor!!! lol



kr0nick said:


> Hey Miss_Hiss this is exactly what I what to make for my lizards. Can you please ler me know what you used for cladding is it just regular old roofing iron? And what did you use for uprights? It looks like angle steel to me but i can't see clearly thanks again



sure its just treated pine for corners .. cheap as!!! its old pallets busted up and treated .. i put them together with l brackets and then tech screwed the tin to the wood ... this corner is also on the outside of the corners so nothing can get in or out .. but as said already i will fill gaps in the inside with expander foam b4 painting  ... and yes roofing iron ... salvage places again cheap .. this cost me less than 200 including fake grass wood chips bird bath river stones and all the power tools as i had none!!! lol SOOOOOOOOOO not a carpenter!!!! but im gonna try my hand at some new inside enclosures now ... its was not as scary as i thought


----------

